# Apple AirPods Pro have sound problems, will replace for free



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Apple says some AirPods Pro have sound problems, will replace for free
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/30/app...ms-confirmed-apple-will-replace-for-free.html


----------

